# BIND916 & Webmin on FreeBSD 12.1



## abmrk (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi,

I tried to install BIND module for Webmin. It doesn't work.
I install bind916 package, webmin didn't find it even if I specify path to namedb folder in webmin pannel...
Could someone help me?
Thx a lot!


----------

